# Where can I buy a mico Hybrid motor?



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

just like which on smart mhd & GM's hybrid









but not based on normal starter, I want that one is start the engine by generator, thx~


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wza45Br3IU

this is which I want most, could anyone help me?


----------



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

That motor on the electric go kart looks like a Etek Briggs and Stratton or a Perm 132, these are available on the net everywhere. Just Google electric motorcycle conversion parts or Etek or Perm 132 and they will pop up just shop around for the best deal some sellers offer packages of parts sometimes buy a package will save you some cash. Good Luck!


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

thank you~

are they brush or brushless?


----------



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not sure but I think the etek is brushed and the Perm132 is brushless but if you look on the manufacturers website you can get your answer I forgot to mention that Mars makes a similar motor and Lynch LEMCO also make this type motor. LEMCO = big $ but if money is no object go for it. Just do a search on Google. I will probably get flamed for say this but I would buy new and stay away from Ebay unless the seller has been a seller for 5 plus years and has a lot of sales and great feedback. I recommend you also search for your type project on You-Tube also


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lemco, Agni, Perm 132 and the etek R and RT are brushed

Mars makes a brushless Etek motor


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Etek motor looks like a direct descendant of an auto alternator.

http://www.psnw.com/~jmrudholm/etekoutboard.html

I am in the process of converting an alternator but I hope to keep the brushed rotor for starting torque and regen purposes as in the wound rotor induction motor. See below:

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_13/8.html

This may not be possible but if so I'll just go with the permanent magnet rotor.

Any advice is welcome.


----------

